# CPT for tonsil tissue removal via larnygoscope



## diane1217 (Apr 25, 2013)

Stumped:  All done via the laryngoscope - physician removed tonsil tissue at the base of the tongue (post tonsillectomy as a child), removing a portion of the tongue base in the process. An additional biopsy was taken from the larynx. Doc wants 31535 and 41120; however the partial glossectomy was done via the laryngoscope. Does 41120 apply in this case? If not, then what would you suggest? 

Many thanks for ANY input at all,
Diane


----------

